# PDF version of manuals?



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Is this just something VW doesn't do? Pretty common for the owners section of manufacturer sites to offer that these days. I see they just reference a defunct iPad app.
https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/

Anyone have a line on a digital version? Ideally the service/repair manual too.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Know your 2018 Tiguan*

http://knowyourvw.com/index.html?page=video&id=74
VIDEO TUTORIALS

http://knowyourvw.com/index.html?page=qsg&id=74
QUICK-START GUIDE

There's also an app
Knowing Your Volkswagen
By Volkswagen of America Inc.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/knowing-your-volkswagen/id821803334?mt=8


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah know about those. But looking for the full owners manual as well as service/repair manual.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

socialD said:


> Ideally the service/repair manual


I doubt that that's available yet, especially for free to download


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I doubt that that's available yet, especially for free to download


There has not been an "official" VW service manual since about 2010. Bentley Publishing (who used to print VW's manuals) lost the contract to do this for some reason.
AllData has info if you are a shop and it is worth the subscription but your best bet is probably VW's own erWin online where you can buy a one day "subscription" - here:

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do

Purchase a one day subscription and download every pdf you can find about the car(s) you are interested in.
Note: I have been told that if you purchase a one day subscription on a Friday afternoon you will have access all weekend long. You won't get kicked out until they open for business on Monday morning.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I have not checked to see what and how much info is available for our cars. If you check, let us know.


----------



## saciron (Oct 21, 2003)

*Give me some time, I will get it up for you.*

So this is quite the project as you can imagine. I have to scan, turn the page.... yada yada yada.

Currently working on this beast of a project. Once complete I will update this post with a link for download.


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*+1 for owner manual in PDF format*

The company who designed the owner manual can easily generate a PDF file from their layout program. It would be a fairly large PDF due to all the illustrations, but would still be manageable to download and sell for far less than the $85 printed manual from VW. I like PDF manuals for their ease of searching and access on a phone or tablet. For the short time I have owned my Tiguan (3 days) I find the printed manual is excellent, but I would love to have a version of this in PDF format.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

VW have recently released a website to obtain the Owners Manual. I've been watching this site quite a while because I too wanted a PDF version.

However, it is Web Based and no PDF can be found. At least they're "stepping" their game up. I'm so used to a PDF version much like from Chevy or Jeep, Chrysler, Dodge, Ram.

Site: https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/online-owners-manual/

You must enter your VIN number to access the owners manua.


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*Tiguan owners manual - PDF or online version*

Has anyone managed to find an online or downloadable PDF version of the 2018 Tiguan? If so can you please share the link.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jamesjuhasz said:


> Has anyone managed to find an online or downloadable PDF version of the 2018 Tiguan? If so can you please share the link.


Go here: https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do
Pay $35 for one day of access, enter your VIN and you can download every document for your specific car. This includes all service manuals, TSBs, etc. It is well worth $35.

As far as I know there are no good aftermarket service manuals for our car and no other source of pdf versions.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

There's an online version thats been out there for a while.

VW's own https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/online-owners-manual/. Simply plugin your VIN and you'll get an Online version of the Owners Manual. What sucks is that, theres no PDF version, So I pretty much saved the whole site as an HTML and it works just fine.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I tried my Canadian VIN and it got rejected...


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

Only works with US VIN


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

What's the difference between US and CA VIN numbers?


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> What's the difference between US and CA VIN numbers?


Usually a few more Eh’s


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> What's the difference between US and CA VIN numbers?


Really though probably some weird stuff with publishing rights or likely they just don’t communicate well and didn’t include Canadian VINs in the list for approving downloads.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

TofuBoyz said:


> Usually a few more Eh’s


Now that funny


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*PDF version of owner's manual*

It's been over a year since this question was last posed and I'm hoping for a positive response. Is there a PDF version of the Tiguan MQB owner's manual available?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Type in your vin here: 

https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/online-owners-manual/

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I've never seen an online PDF of the service manuals for a VW and I've been working on them for a long time. I have the paperback Bentley for my B5 Passat.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

PZ said:


> I've never seen an online PDF of the service manuals for a VW and I've been working on them for a long time. I have the paperback Bentley for my B5 Passat.


VW does not print service manuals anymore. Bentley used to print paper manuals, but they lost the contract to print them (I do not know why).
The only way to get Service manuals in pdf form is from erwin here: https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do

You can pay for a 0ne day subscription and download every manual related to your car. You enter your VIN, and it will give you a list of every service manual that pertains to your vehicle.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://workapplink.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1552946132077"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://workapplink.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script>


----------



## elkm36a (Nov 19, 2021)

Dizzlez said:


> VW have recently released a website to obtain the Owners Manual. I've been watching this site quite a while because I too wanted a PDF version.
> 
> However, it is Web Based and no PDF can be found. At least they're "stepping" their game up. I'm so used to a PDF version much like from Chevy or Jeep, Chrysler, Dodge, Ram.
> 
> ...


It is only for 2012 and newer models


----------

